# Willpower



## A3my

I just cant kickstart mine! I want to lose 9lbs, not that much really... but can I get started and stop stuffing my face every evening? no!! The more I think about it the more tense I get and then I eat toast, toast and a bit more toast :blush: I also want to get fit/toned up and I have started running again, thats fine I can make myself exercise but I just dont have the willpower to stop munching! Just cross with myself :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mental block, maybe?
I get like this time to time just got try ride through it.
Instead of eating i'd pick to exercise, once done shower, bed. No time to eat.


----------



## A3my

good plan! I will try that :) wow, you've lost over 80 lbs! thats fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## runningmom

Hey A3my! I am so with you. I am the same way. And, my DH is not an exerciser or eat healthy at all so my willpower easily goes out the window. Arrrrrgh! I get very frustrated with myself. I use to be so self-disciplined. I'd like to lose about 15. I started looking in this forum for support and some buddies to help motivate me and hold me accountable. Let me know if you get any tips or inspiration that helps.


----------



## A3my

runningmom said:


> Hey A3my! I am so with you. I am the same way. And, my DH is not an exerciser or eat healthy at all so my willpower easily goes out the window. Arrrrrgh! I get very frustrated with myself. I use to be so self-disciplined. I'd like to lose about 15. I started looking in this forum for support and some buddies to help motivate me and hold me accountable. Let me know if you get any tips or inspiration that helps.

Will do! I've done it again tonight :dohh:


----------



## starangel27

same :-( ive got 9lb to lose and just cant fit in exercise now im back to work & just eat like a pig at my desk


----------



## runningmom

A3my- it is so hard. My weakness is soda. And, I am a snacker. I've always said I run so much so I can eat. We can do it!!! I am determined. (LOL! as I plan for cheeseburgers for supper tonight)


----------



## A3my

starangel27 said:


> same :-( ive got 9lb to lose and just cant fit in exercise now im back to work & just eat like a pig at my desk

I was only back at work for 2 months before being made redundant and I put the 9 lbs on at work! its a nightmare being stuck at a desk :dohh: I feel your pain


----------



## A3my

runningmom said:


> A3my- it is so hard. My weakness is soda. And, I am a snacker. I've always said I run so much so I can eat. We can do it!!! I am determined. (LOL! as I plan for cheeseburgers for supper tonight)

I was so determined today but I got back from a run and then tucked into some biscuits! I am an evening snacker... my snackage is slowly decreasing though... I think :dohh::blush:


----------



## runningmom

I am really craving some chocolate about now. But, I have done really well today. I didn't get my run in today but I walked at the park with some other moms and our kiddos. Plus, I washed and cleaned out my car so I've been busy and active today. One day at a time. Great on decreasing the snacking. How far are you running? Do you do any other exercise?


----------



## bloodbinds

When i try to get my will power back, i just think this:

It isn't forever!! Especially if it's just 9lbs, hopefully it won't take you too long if you stick to a diet. I know there are loads of gorgeous foods out there, and we all want to eat them, because of all the yumminess, and we can eat them again, dieting isn't forever, it's just until you lose that stubborn bit of weight then you can slowly introduce yumminess back into your life again! :D


----------



## runningmom

It is definitely a mind thing. I just keep telling myself one day at a time.


----------



## A3my

runningmom said:


> It is definitely a mind thing. I just keep telling myself one day at a time.

same here - except I keep saying I will start tomorrow :dohh: ran again tonight.... then more toast :dohh: tomorrow I *will* stop snacking!!


----------



## runningmom

LOL A3my- yah for running! I did not run yesterday and haven't yet today :( I've been so busy and tired last two days. I dread this weekend.... I have done so well eating the last three days that I'm afraid I will go crazy eating this weekend. I can do it!

Go girl! NO toast tonight! LOL


----------



## A3my

wow well done you! :thumbup: :hugs: three days is brilliant! I've had a fairly good day today, I'm going to be really good tomorrow. Keep it up!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

Well, Friday and Saturday were really bad for me. Fell off wagon hard. How about you? AHHHHHH! I want my self-discipline back. How have you done this weekend?


----------



## A3my

its so hard isnt it :hugs: well Sunday night I ate two big bags of chocolate so that wasnt good at all but today I have tried really hard and I feel like I've done really well - no evening snacking or daytime picking :happydance: how about you? :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

Yah for you A3my on today's success! Well..... I didn't do so good. I had a big soda and not enough water today and no workout:( This is a really hard time of year for us. It is football time in Tennessee and we are on the go a bit watching games. So, I don't get to plan my meals as well. Hubby likes to just grab a meal on the go. I have started journaling what I eat and how I exercise. That has really made me more aware of what I am doing. Keep up the good work girl! I will try again tomorrow. I really need to lose 10 -15.


----------



## A3my

Thats not a complete disaster though :hugs: today I had a slight hiccup as I just ate the leftovers from dinner but I am stopping there! I've not been able to run today either as I had a bad headache! Journalling what you eat is a really good idea, I think I'll try that! Hope you did OK and good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

Well, I haven't eaten a whole lot but not very well. It seems like my schedule takes over and I don't plan meals as well. And, I can't seem to get in my running groove. There's always something to do, and oh how I love sleep. 
I hope your headache is better. 
You are really motivating me to stick with it. 
Tomorrow is a new day. Good Luck!


----------



## A3my

Hi *runningmom* - you're motivating me too! just back from a weekend away and I was really good!!!! I would normally have gone right off the wagon but I didnt! I did have a couple of naughty biscuits tonight but I am feeling good foodwise. workout wise - erm.... I've lost my running groove too - need to get it back! hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## runningmom

I keep telling myself tomorrow is a new day to make better choices. I went Sat chopping and tried on some clothes:( I didn't buy anything. I refuse to buy a certain size and above. lol
I did run today but not as good on my eating. I need a new mindset. I NEED energy! 
Yah for you on a good weekend! Keep it up. I am still trying to journal my eating and exercise. As I type it really makes me think about what I putting in my mouth. I'm just going to keep on keeping on. You too girl!!!


----------



## A3my

I am just the same with clothes! its annoying, my colthes are all terrible but i tell myself new ones in the wrong size are a waste of money because I wont wear them long, despite the fact I cant remember the last time I was the size I am aiming for :blush::haha: well done for running! :thumbup:


----------



## runningmom

We have eaten out a lot this week which is never good. I love my sodas! I have run Mon, Tues, and today. Do you find your schedule takes over and not a lot of time to focus on workouts or eating right? How are you doing this week?


----------

